# Upgrading 8.1 kernel and ports



## nikolajg (Mar 21, 2011)

Im using 8.1 and want to upgrade - either to 8.2 or 9.0. 

Is it just a matter of pointing to RELENG_8_2 in standard-supfile and follow normal procedure (csup, buildworld, buildkernel and installkernel)? I mean, what about old binaries etc. - will they be cleaned up correctly?

Does the ports update work out of the box thenafter with "." in the ports-supfile using csup?

Thanks.
Nikolaj G.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> Im using 8.1 and want to upgrade - either to 8.2 or 9.0.
> 
> Is it just a matter of pointing to RELENG_8_2 in standard-supfile and follow normal procedure (csup, buildworld, buildkernel and installkernel)? I mean, what about old binaries etc. - will they be cleaned up correctly?



They'll be overwritten, and
`# cd /usr/src && make check-old`
will show any obsolete files that need to be deleted.



> Does the ports update work out of the box thenafter with "." in the ports-supfile using csup?



Yes.  Going from 8.1 to 8.2, you don't have to rebuild anything.  Going from 8.1 to 9-CURRENT, you'd need to rebuild all ports.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

I suggest sticking to 8.x instead of -CURRENT. -CURRENT is a work-in-progress and is therefor highly unstable. Sometimes world doesn't even build.

As for the ports tree. there's only one. So you don't need to change anything with regards to the csup file.


----------



## nikolajg (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, thanks to both of you.

Is it possible to tell anything about when FreeBSD 9.0 will be released? There're so many nice new features.


Nikolaj G.


----------



## vand777 (Mar 22, 2011)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> Is it possible to tell anything about when FreeBSD 9.0 will be released? There're so many nice new features.



In summer. Around July.


----------



## nikolajg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks to all of you.

Nikolaj G.


----------

